# 12 months for determination?



## tree hugger (8 Nov 2017)

Last week I brought my dad into VAC to start a disability claim.  This was a big step as I could never convince him to go in before.  We filled out all the paperwork but was informed the wait period would most likely be 12 months.   
My dad is a 70 yo, former career corporal, super crusty and if he had of known about the length of time, he never would have filled out the paperwork.  
Does anyone have first hand knowledge of wait times for older guys that have put in for award?  I'd hate to see it take that long.


----------



## meni0n (8 Nov 2017)

That's weird, I just did a reassessment and I was told it will be approx 4 months, depending on the case load. Last year, one claim took a few months and another took a whole 12 months, so I don't think there is any consistency at all.


----------



## Ciskman (8 Nov 2017)

Im at 7 months and still on step 1 for multiple claims. I've heard a multitude of different wait times so you never know. Good luck!


----------



## ff149 (8 Nov 2017)

My Case Manager just this week told me a minimum of 12 months before I hear anything.


----------



## tree hugger (9 Nov 2017)

I'm also curious how long it takes for them to dig out med records from a guy that retired in 1995...


----------



## AirDet (27 Nov 2017)

You know, every case is different. I had 2 take over 1.5 years. I've also had 2 go right to step 3 in a month. Mind you they've been at step 3 for over 4 months.
All that to say, I think it depends on how fast they get the data they need and who gets your file at stage 3.

Things do appear to be improving... slowly.


----------



## kratz (7 Dec 2017)

Yesterday, I received a  phone call ahead of the official letter. 10 months from submitting three claims to finalizing stage 3.


----------



## meni0n (7 Dec 2017)

Hopefully it was good news. I never got a phone call for the two claims I had approved. I'm into week 8 for my reassessment stage 3. 

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## 57Chevy (11 Dec 2017)

I was pensioned in 2004 so the grandfather clause applies to me.

I asked for a reassessment of my neck in March of this year. I phoned them a couple of times now and they
told me that it's at stage 3 level at this moment but there is a huge backload, so I should be getting an answer
in a few months or less. 

My pension increased with the rate of inflation over the years.

The question is; do they raise the pension in my case or would it be lump sum ?


----------



## meni0n (11 Dec 2017)

When did your reassessment move into stage 3? I was hoping to get an answer in 4-5 months.


----------



## Rifleman62 (11 Dec 2017)

A reassessment under the old Act would mean an increase in your pension. Same as a consequential award i.e. a  broken foot that becomes arthritic.

But, you will not know for sure until judgement day, VAC being VAC.


----------



## Ciskman (11 Dec 2017)

Saw this in the news today...


http://winnipeg.ctvnews.ca/thousands-of-veterans-waiting-as-backlog-for-disability-benefits-explodes-1.3715512


----------



## 57Chevy (12 Dec 2017)

meni0n said:
			
		

> When did your reassessment move into stage 3? I was hoping to get an answer in 4-5 months.


 I don't know, I didn't ask


----------



## 57Chevy (12 Dec 2017)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> A reassessment under the old Act would mean an increase in your pension. Same as a consequential award i.e. a  broken foot that becomes arthritic.



The increase, if any, will be just fine with me.


----------



## tree hugger (12 Dec 2017)

I got my father in to VAC and we filled out all the paperwork.  He has since received in the mail a form to have his family doctor fill out.  Problem is, Dad never addressed his issue with civilian doctors since his release in 1995.  He's never been a go to the doctor guy and he never brought up his injury with civi doctors; he just dealt with it.  Since his retirement, he has had more pressing medical concerns to worry about.  
He even thinks his civi doctor will refuse to do the paperwork.  Not sure where to go from here.


----------



## Rifleman62 (12 Dec 2017)

The VAC forms that are required to be completed by a medical practitioner ( be it a MD/Physio Therapist/etc) that I have seen are multi page and extensive. Don't know if there are different form sets for different classifications of ailments/injury or just a generic set of forms. My civilian MD refuses to fill them out. He does not have the time or the inclination. VAC pays, I believe $250 to the MD to fill out their forms.

I would suggest that you get from Ottawa his med records or if you have them take to the MD. You should go through the med docs and highlight with highlighter and page markers everything to do with his injury from start, follow up through his service to his release med. That way it will be easy for the Doctor to follow the progression and fill out the forms. Back up the report with recent medical tests/X-rays/etc. Verify and inform the Doctor he can bill VAC for his report. 

If you do not have your Dad's med docs and cant't wait, write out all the details about the injury, follows ups by military medical pers, subsequent/consequential medical problems i.e. constant pain/lack of mobility/etc. 

If his MD refuses to fill out the VAC paperwork, does you Mother/Sister/Brother/etc have a MD you can approach? Or try a Walk In. 

P.S. Once his claim is approved, VAC will pay for medications (saves the 20% deductible from Sun Life), Physo/Massage treatments, aids to daily living ( e.g. a grab bar in a shower, wheelchair) that is related to the condition.

Also the VIP program could be of assistance:  "The Veterans Independence Program (VIP) helps you remain independent and self-sufficient in your home and your community. Depending on your circumstances and health needs you may qualify for financial assistance to obtain services such as grounds maintenance; housekeeping; personal care; access to nutrition; health and support services provided by a health professional".

A successful claim is important to a survivor (your Mother??) as she would get a Survivors Award and get VIP after you Dad is gone.

Benefits and Services - Programs of Choice (POC) - http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/services/health/treatment-benefits/poc

Veterans Independence Program - http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/services/health/veterans-independence-program


----------



## 57Chevy (17 Jan 2018)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> I asked for a reassessment of my neck in March of this year.



....and that is how long it took to complete the reassessment.


----------



## ff149 (17 Jan 2018)

I had an assessment done in September and had everything submitted. Received word from VAC that they didn't get anything from the clinic. I had the clinic re submit everything in December, got confirmation from my case manager that they received it on the 15th, and then a note on the 19th that they had everything they needed. On the 27th they said that it was at step 3. Then just last week I got a note that a decision had been made and something would be in the mail. Canada Post was so slow I got the electronic downloads from VAC before I've received the paper copy. Just goes to show that they can move quickly, although mine was flagged as a priority I guess.


----------



## AirDet (30 Jan 2018)

FYI

Email received from VAC today, " Adjudication is currently processing claims dated November 2016. "

By my calculation that puts them at 14 months behind and that's from the time the app is moved to step 3.

They must be paid by the hour instead of a performance based model. (Joking!!! ... kind of.)  :facepalm:


----------



## AirDet (9 Mar 2018)

Update on the processing queue... as of today VAC's oldest Disability Applications they are working on are from *January 2017*. So a 14 month processing wait for the majority of applicants.

 :facepalm:


----------



## meni0n (9 Mar 2018)

My reassessment date is Nov 2016 but documents didn't make it to VAC until October 17. I hope this doesn't take a year like my last application.

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## AirDet (20 Mar 2018)

meni0n said:
			
		

> My reassessment date is Nov 2016 but documents didn't make it to VAC until October 17. I hope this doesn't take a year like my last application.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk



Keep your fingers crossed but don't start counting on it. They say they're moving to shorten the wait times but the number of VAC employees has declined significantly according to their latest stats. That includes the re-opening and manning those field offices. Something doesn't add up.


----------



## TCM621 (20 Mar 2018)

AirDet said:
			
		

> Keep your fingers crossed but don't start counting on it. They say they're moving to shorten the wait times but the number of VAC employees has declined significantly according to their latest stats. That includes the re-opening and manning those field offices. Something doesn't add up.



I sent the ombudsman's office and email about that and have received no response. He should be all over that. The CAF ombudsman seems to be doing a better job advocating for Veterans than the Vets ombudsman.


----------



## meni0n (21 Mar 2018)

I filed a complaint about slow processing time with the ombudsman about a month ago and didn't receive a letter acknowledging the complaint. A year ago I got one within two weeks.


----------



## Rifleman62 (21 Mar 2018)

Slow processing time from VAC Ombudsman due to staff shortage to answer the increasing number of complaints re VAC slow processing time due to staff shortages. ;D


----------



## AirDet (22 Mar 2018)

What a vicious circle of underfunding... So much for the PM's commitment to resolve these issues.


----------

